# My GODZILLA Project.



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi there 
Ive just joined this forum recently, Im taking on a project were I want to turn a normal Nissan Skyline GTR R34 into a true supercar like no other, using the JGTC 2001 CALSONIC SKYLINE as the goal. I will getting a GTR 34 99-2001 hopefully this year but that will be just the start. To give you an idea iv posted a few pics also if anyone can recommend somone who can take on custom fabrication to this standard please get back to me..................WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!! THIS RIDE WILL BLOW EVRY1 AWAY.

JGTC 2001 CALSONIC SKYLINE​









This is a side view of the bonnet that would need fabrication.












Rear end 











Well tell me what you think and I'll keep you all informed.:squintdan


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi there 
Ive just joined this forum recently, Im taking on a project were I want to turn a normal Nissan Skyline GTR R34 into a true supercar like no other, using the JGTC 2001 CALSONIC SKYLINE as the goal. I will getting a GTR 34 99-2001 hopefully this year but that will be just the start. To give you an idea iv posted a few pics also if anyone can recommend somone who can take on custom fabrication to this standard please get back to me..................WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!! THIS RIDE WILL BLOW EVRY1 AWAY.

JGTC 2001 CALSONIC SKYLINE​









This is a side view of the bonnet that would need fabrication.












Rear end 











Well tell me what you think and I'll keep you all informed.:squintdan


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

As a race driver I think you're aiming at an unrealistic goal.

I think you're better of buying an ex GT500 car and building that towards a street car, Ive seen and driven these type of cars (not the GTR) and they have such exstensive body/frame modifications.These modifications has cost various factorys millions of pounds to develop and you are in with a 3% chance of even getting remotely near to the milimeters of accuracy such a chassis require, not to mention trying to choose the right material.

From wind screen and forwards is a section alone, all suspension pick ups is fitted either on the engine direct or on a engineframe the engine is partly mounted to, there is no "strut towers" either, same goes for the rear.From rear window and backwards is a section and again it has no struts but a tubular frame structure with its suspension pick up points, and the latest cars even run the gear box and rear diff as one piece in the rear structure.

Oh and the engine may be labeled RB26 but it aint close, this engine is special unit that is about 100 mm lower from sump to top valve cover, and it aint because its running a drump  .

I could go on and on, I don know you, your skills, workshop facilitys or budget but you're in for challenge from outer space trying to duplicate that or any GT500/GT1 car from a plain street car.

But if you do go ahead, good luck and maybe you could benefit from the info I just gave you.

Nicolas K


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I must admit, the JGTC cars look GREAT. Good luck with the project mate. I will be interested to see how this goes.

Scott


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I will pre-empt the floods of replies on this forum by saying.

If.... and only IF..... you arent a 14 year old with their head in the clouds and if you have got your head around how much it is really going to cost you just for the engine..... I wish you the best of luck. It will I am sure look awesome.

Prepare for abuse.


p.s. There is nothing wrong with being 14 and having dreams, just be careful posting on websites where the average age is probably over 30. Lots of wise heads on old shoulders and we have heard it all on here. Trust me.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

p.s. godzilla is the R32 GTR


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I will pre-empt the floods of replies on this forum by saying.

If.... and only IF..... you arent a 14 year old with their head in the clouds and if you have got your head around how much it is really going to cost you just for the engine..... I wish you the best of luck. It will I am sure look awesome.

Prepare for abuse.


p.s. There is nothing wrong with being 14 and having dreams, just be careful posting on websites where the average age is probably over 30. Lots of wise heads on old shoulders and we have heard it all on here. Trust me.


----------



## David88 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmm I would have thought the Calsonic Skyline bears little or no resembline to a road going 34, so looks like you'll be replacing everything. Personally i'd buy a car 1st before worrying about what the bonnet will look like  

Good luck


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTRSTILL said:


> If.... and only IF..... you arent a 14 year old


lol.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/29817-r34-wide-body-kit.html

pm Luc-Michel. I'm sure he can tell you exactly what's involved.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

What would be nice to do is to create a new wide body kit and start with the JGTC as base. The JGTC looks wild and wide, but some body parts are crap looking, they have been design by engineers and have the only purpose to be max effective in the competition.
If someone can mutated the JGTC kit to something that looks street legal and has actually a nice rear with exhaust pipes ex . . . , the kit will be a blast. Ad it in a decent colour like silver, without stickers, some nice balanced carbon bits, and nice 19" rims (other then TE37s)

There have been a wide kitted R34 for a video game in Police style:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wow i merged the threads and the universe didn't collapse!

lol


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

No, but we did get a few duplications ala Matrix glitch 

I thought I was losing the plot for a bit Mook :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I wanted to show you my next project..................,i will buy a Fiat Panda and transform it into a F1 Ferrari of 2006.

It will blow everything away..........

Regards
Alex :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

IIRC R34 JGTC cars don't even use the RB26, they use a VQ(35?). Somehow, shunning a straight six strikes me as sacrilege....


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

The only car I've seen that was even close to a JGTC was the Amuse Carbon R34, and that is far from the original car. You would come out cheaper trying to buy that..


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

you can make it look like a racecar but it will never perform as well. unless you have a couple million bucks, and if you do i would just buy a bugatti


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

*godzilla project*

hi Nic 
Thanks for the post nick. I realise that the road car version GTR and the JGTC version are totally different cars from the chassis to the engine, but I want to get as close as possibly can thats why the fabrication work will have to be of a very hard standard. Once again your insight iam sure will be of great help thank.:bowdown1:


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

*godzilla project*

yeah true i havent got that sort of budget but once i finish on the exterior and interior the engines next min 500bhp with handling upgraded...so yeah watch this space. thanks for your thoughts
:chuckle:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Nicolas Kiesa said that you'd be better of buying and ex Gt500car, but i think that's impossible.
it's interesting moleman mention Luc-Michel's case, cause i've heard that Luc tried to buy one directly from Nissan in japan and wasn't very succeded.
if you want to go up with this, i hope you know you will need a load of money, time and efford, and Luc-Michel's project should be an example to follow. But of course you can try another ways.
Best of luck.


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

*godzilla*

[hey ur reply was realy intresting is this the guy who re created this jgtc or is just telling fibs???iv seen pics of this car before can you shed more light on this??? thanks


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

*godzilla project*



gtrlux said:


> What would be nice to do is to create a new wide body kit and start with the JGTC as base. The JGTC looks wild and wide, but some body parts are crap looking, they have been design by engineers and have the only purpose to be max effective in the competition.
> If someone can mutated the JGTC kit to something that looks street legal and has actually a nice rear with exhaust pipes ex . . . , the kit will be a blast. Ad it in a decent colour like silver, without stickers, some nice balanced carbon bits, and nice 19" rims (other then TE37s)
> 
> There have been a wide kitted R34 for a video game in Police style:


hi there
thanks for your post your thinking exaclty what i want to do with this project few people think i wanna do a complete replica. i just wanna know were you got that pic of that gtr police car from so i can do more research on that kit thanks


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> I wanted to show you my next project..................,i will buy a Fiat Panda and transform it into a F1 Ferrari of 2006.
> 
> It will blow everything away..........
> 
> ...


:blahblah:


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

*godzilla project*

hey there
thanks for the post but iv seen this kit before and its not what i want re-create i think its looks real bad and actually iv got a pic of that kit to show how i dont want it too look.


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey there 
thanks for your post alot of people think iv gone made going by the replies i got they dont fully understand what iam trying to create but its cool i think they might be suprised once again thanks mate,


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

Please dont talk before you have pics to show..
To many people talk the talk... But stop before they walk the walk...

I have also some nice plans for my widebody carbon 1000hp R34 GTR..
But I will wait talking about it until I have the pics/parts ready..


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Leon
Thanks for your comments Iam doing my research thats why I joined this forum I agree actions DO speak loader than words but Iam not going go into somthing without making sure I do the best job possible I do hope to see sence in that but dont worry I will post pics. stay tuned opcorn:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why "hopefully this year" when buying the GTR?

why not buy one now and get started?

mook


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Sh1tting moses, that was a REAL car!!!!????


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

:GrowUp:  

I like to see all the dreamers put there money where there mouth is...Kingnismo? where did he go with his im going to do this no im not im going to do that...My engineer :blahblah: :blahblah: :chairshot


----------



## AMAN-GTR R34 (Jan 28, 2007)

:blahblah: :blahblah: :lamer:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

have u bought the sticker pack for it yet?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Im gonna buy a Z-Tune damn it!!


----------

